# Is my tamper to big?



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Bit of a strange one but been struggling lately with the machine pulling seemingly endless shots that are a bit sour and getting a bit of channeling. I use a VST 20g basket and 58.5mm tamper but have recently noticed when i pull the tamper out of the basket sometimes the pucks lifts up with it. I guess this isn't right and is what is casing the shots to run fast even though i'm using quite a fine grin?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is your tamper straight sided or tapered? You have to be quite careful when removing the more exact fitting tampers however, straight sided versions create more suction than sharp edge tapered cersions


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Straight sides


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You just need to be careful, VST baskets vary on size despite being precision baskets hence why VST recommend 58.35, they need to account for the variations


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Hmm interesting. Yeh it's a really really tight fit in my 20g basket but slightly less tight in the 18g. Might go back to my 58mm tamper and give it a go and see if it notice any difference.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or just use the 18g


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeh as a measure of tightness once tamped you can't spin the tamper in the basket. Really rather tight.


----------

